
The biggest gains come from knowing your data - wheels
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/33805-the-biggest-gains-come-from-knowing-your-data/fulltext
======
bayareaguy
Although I know it's petty of me, for some reason that smarmy grin photo of
his really gets on my nerves, even the smaller version that normally appears
on his blog.

I'd probably read and think more about what Greg writes if he found some other
mugshot or just ditched that picture entirely.

~~~
wheels
He's actually a really chill guy -- see for example the first video here:

<http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=greg+linden>

------
calcnerd256
Clearly we should just throw nondeterminism at our data. Then, as long as we
have a good metric, the algorithm will have maxed the metric. Where's my
prize?

